Ask HN: How much does it cost to get a Startup Logo designed? - davidcoronado
======
27182818284
Spend some money, but not too much. Make it look better than something bought
for $5 online, but don't worry about sinking tons of money into branding.
After all, Google was "Backrub" once

------
jrnichols
Depends. You might be able to get some decent stuff from something like Fiverr
if you're just looking for a logo.

